# groves tasteless chill tonic



## Trying not to break it

hi  everyone,  i dug this bottle in nov. it is 5 3/4" tall, bottom 2 1/2" across, 1 1/2" deep,shoulder to top of lip 1 1/8".  seam stops 1/4" above shoulder.  embossed  groves tasteless chill tonic prepared by paris medicine co. st louis. i had read this co moved to st louis in 1891. the original cork is not in bottle. i removed the remains of the old cork to clean it. it realy has a potent oder, medicinal. the contents is very thick, but ran up the frt. of the bottle when i scaned it. does anyone know what they use to make this stuff?  or a value of this bottle?  the collor is lt. green or aqua hard to tell with contents in it.  thanks for all help,  rhona


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hi Rhona, Groves Tasteless Chill Tonic was used to fatten up babies to keep them healthier.  I believe it was made up mostly of vitamins. Do a Google search and just type in Tasteless Chill Tonic. You will get some pretty good info. I don't know a value for your bottle but it must be collectable as Dr. Cannon has one[]. Nice find! Hope this helps,  Kelley

 PS. Dr. Cannon is a big patent medicine collector and he has some really nice bottles.


----------



## David E

Bottle Manufactured C. 1900, Chill Tonic introduced 1878. E.W.Grove established the Paris Medicine Company in Pariis TN. in 1889; in 1891 the company moved to St Louis.
 Grove died in 1927 and business assumed by E.W. Grove JR. the latter died in 1934, the year the firm became Grove Laboratories.
 Clear 5 3/4"x ?x ?
 Also a ABM Varient.

 Dave


----------



## Trying not to break it

hi kelly and dave, thanks for the information. i did a search, lot of information on groves the person, i did find a ref. that it was " the first succesful use of powdered quinine". had to give it up for tonight, getting late. it dosn't show in the pic. but my bottle is aqua. thanks for the help.  rhona


----------



## capsoda

Hey Rhona, They are worth about $5, they are pretty common but come in some interesting variants. My mom said that the stuff had crystals in it that were very bitter and stuck in you teeth so the taste would not go away for a while. She said every time she had anything wrong with her that her mom and aunts would dose her up with Groves and Lydia Pinkhams. Said it is a wonder anyone made it through the first half of the century.


----------

